# Airplay mirror avec un ipod touch 3 eme génération .



## jeanbart (23 Mars 2012)

Je possède une apple tv 3 eme generation .
L'airplay fonctionne avec les photos mais pas avec les applications.
Je n'arrive pas à utiiser mes jeux ni safari avec mon ipod touch 3 eme génération 
OS 5.1
Cela fonctionne avec
Est-ce normal??

merci.


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Mars 2012)

normal tu ne peux pas avec l'ipod 
le mode mirroir c'est que 4S, ipad 2 et le 3


----------



## jeanbart (23 Mars 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse.

C'est bien dommage, pensez- vous qu'une prochaine mise à jour permettrait d'utiliser cette fonction sur l'ipod touch ?? Ou c'est l'appareil, lui même qui n'est pas capable d'effectuer l'airplay mirror.

Existe -t-il une application chez cydia pour faire fonctionner l'airplay mirror ?

Merci.


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Mars 2012)

apple ne rajoutera pas la fonction, et pour cydia oui il me semble, j'ai pu lire une méthode pour l'iPhone 4, donc ça doit pouvoir marcher avec l'iPod


----------

